# Thanks



## Guest (Feb 13, 1999)

Heykate, thanks for your findings. I asked the physician specifically and he said they are different and are treated differently. I found a HUGE book on Fibromyalia and Myofacial Pain Syndrome and have begun the process of wading through the information. This is an amazing feat, but will keep going (smile). Thanks for responding and thanks for the kind words. Good luck to you also.Linda


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 1999)

You are welcome, Linda -However, just to let you know - there are about as many opinions about fibro, cfs, ibs and myofacial pain syndrome as there are docs out there. Unfortunately, they just aren't sure - YET. I personally think they are all related - including Migraines. So many of the symptoms overlap each other. I don't know. I also know that most people don't just manifest ONE thing - they usually have a combination of these things. Just MY opinion. Glad you've found some help. It's important to educate yourself as much as you can about this. Pretty soon, you'll know more than your doc (trust me on that one!)


----------

